# New style stack supports



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

These were actually gutter downspouts at a Hardees restaurant. HA HA


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I see, what a simple concept, self tap screws, and bend a piece of metal, I expect that is where the silicone goes?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

If it holds

while it gets old...


screw it 

to it!!!


----------

